# Marketing company xmas shoot



## lollyfin85 (Dec 19, 2016)

.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2016)

Ummm... okay...


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 19, 2016)

Fun photos but funky processing. They're flat to the point of looking hazy and you're having color channel problems.

Joe


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2016)

Uh! No Photos.
Those probably weren't the droids we were looking for anyway.
You can go about your business.
Move along. Move along... move along.


----------

